# 04 spec v bolt ons...



## 04specV123 (Mar 21, 2007)

just purchased a 2004 sentra ser spec v. I am new to tuner cars, my 440 dodge charger just isnt practical right now. so help me out here.... 
-will a nismo header and cold air intake affect my warranty?
-what other bolt ons are available??


----------



## theimportscene (Jan 29, 2003)

The cold air intake will and nismo header w/o cat will negate your warranty, but only if whatever issue is caused is caused by those products... gray area; in any case, the cold air intake doesn't take long to swap out if you have any issues... as far as boltons, there are cams, pulleys, exhausts and probably a bunch of other stuff I can't think of right now.


----------

